# Breeder recommendation for great temperaments



## michaelbanach (Aug 6, 2012)

I am new to the group and am looking for some guidance in finding the best GSD breeder for the type of dog I would like. Have had WG show line dogs in past including a SCH3 dog, currently have 2 rescues (1 GSD female), but would like to add a male to the pack within a year. Have 3 kids, youngest 11 yo. Ideal dog for us would have great temperament so that I could take him anywhere, healthy and good structure with medium drives. Plan to use dog in obedience and tracking type work for fun and as family companion. Love working dog conformation and color-sable, black, tricolor, but also enjoy WG show lines as well since I am so familiar with them. I live in PA but willing to go near or far. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Huerta Hof in Illinois. Lots of happy members here with their dogs. Robin (robinhuerta), the breeder, is here too.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Michael, I am in PA and I have a puppy from Molly Graf of Eichenluft. He is slated to be my next service dog and is absolutely *amazing*. Everything I wanted and more!

I highly recommend her!

My puppy is a Bandit Wolfsheim son.
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u222/Xepherya/Mahler/MahlerBLD.jpg


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would talk to Cliffson1 here on the board, I'd take adog from him any day of the week


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Lee Hough - Wolfstraum on this board.

There are a few of the "K" puppies on this board

Kaos v Wolfstraum @ 8 Months


----------



## michaelbanach (Aug 6, 2012)

*Thanks to those that replied*

Thanks to those few that took the time to reply to my initial post either through the thread or through PM. Most of the reponses that I received were from working line enthusiasts ! I did attempt to contact Heurta Hof in Illinois but have not gotten any response by email...perhaps the team is out of town. I'll continue my research on my own...I guess hours of research and legwork are really unavoidable, but this is certainly an important decision.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

michaelbanach said:


> Thanks to those few that took the time to reply to my initial post either through the thread or through PM. Most of the reponses that I received were from working line enthusiasts ! I did attempt to contact Heurta Hof in Illinois but have not gotten any response by email...perhaps the team is out of town. I'll continue my research on my own...I guess hours of research and legwork are really unavoidable, but this is certainly an important decision.


Robin is a member of this board. Try PM'ing her.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

michaelbanach said:


> Thanks to those few that took the time to reply to my initial post either through the thread or through PM. Most of the reponses that I received were from working line enthusiasts ! I did attempt to contact Heurta Hof in Illinois but have not gotten any response by email...perhaps the team is out of town. I'll continue my research on my own...I guess hours of research and legwork are really unavoidable, but this is certainly an important decision.


Sometimes its hard to get responses for a variety of reasons ,the primary one is the time of the year. I followed your thread but as I had two BYB dogs i watched your thread with interest but had no experience to relate. I have heard great things about molly's dogs as well as Carmspack,Huerta Hof and Wolfstraum. For American lines not as many people from that side here so you wont hear much about those lines.Just remember people check the forum and will answer stuff days and weeks after you ask. 
Maggi


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

michaelbanach said:


> Thanks to those few that took the time to reply to my initial post either through the thread or through PM. Most of the reponses that I received were from working line enthusiasts ! .


Most of the people on this forum are working line enthusiasts. We did a poll on it a while back.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

I second calling/emailing Cliff (Cliffson on here). He's one of the few I would trust and he's right in your area. Now, he may not have any litters, but he will know where a good dog is in that area.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

@ The OP.
Please excuse me if I did not answer an email sent to me...
I do not have one that I can see....perhaps it accidentally went to my spam folder?
OR...the culprit could be my daughter...when she visited and was ALL OVER my computer.
Again...I do apologize....but honestly, I am not usually hard to contact.
Please feel free to contact me again...if you would like.

*I also would suggest Cliff....if you are looking for a good, sound Working Line puppy.
But I would also suggest a few more members on this board, who breed Working Line dogs....this board is fortunate...there really is a nice group of good breeders.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Pepvol (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Robin , do you have male pups available right now ? Thank you


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would either PM or e-mail her


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My top recommendations:
Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo at vom Geistwasser / Kulla dogs.
Huerta Hof in Illinois, via Robin Huerta.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Many thanks to all the kind responses...I really appreciate it!

@ Pepvol...I am sorry, I have no litters born at this moment.....we won't have puppies born until end of September. (fingers crossed).
I would suggest again to contact Cliff.....if he doesn't have a litter, perhaps he can direct you to someone.
Also......Melinda at Gildafk9.com Chrsi Wild on this board. Christine at Blackthorne. Lee at Wolfstraum. Carmen at Carsback.......*I'm sorry if I forget to name anyone*.

This board has a nice group of good breeders....just send them PMs.
Best wishes!


----------



## Pepvol (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Robin


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

You're welcome!
Sorry about so many typos....HUGE HEADACHE right now.


----------

